# Beautiful Skin Pill



## NikkiHorror (Nov 26, 2008)

There is this girl in one of my classes that has the most gorgeously clear, soft complexion.  Totally even-toned, too!  She barely ever wears makeup.  I finally asked her what products she uses and she doesn't use anything fancy, but she DOES take a PILL!!  She said she got it at some health food store...the pill is called, from what i can remember, "Beautiful Skin".  She says it's not very expensive...like $20 bucks a pop.  Does anyone know anything about it!?


----------



## jdechant (Nov 26, 2008)

Dont know anything about THAT Pill..but I know THE PILL (lol..birth control) did wonders for my skin after I started taking it!!


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 26, 2008)

That pill definitly wont be the reason that girl has nice skin. Genes, skin type, diet and cleansing regime will all play greater factors. 

If that pill really did make peoples skin flawless then we wouldnt have a million $/£ industry specialising in problematic skin care solutions. I think anybody with bad skin would much rather pay $20 for a pill, than $200 for a few peels


----------



## fresh76 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have heard of Genuine Health's product called "Perfect Skin" - Genuine Health - Home

Effectively, it's the vitamins that work well with your skin (like Omega-3 and etc). I know that a bottle of this stuff is about $30 CAD. Not totally sure if it's  effective, though.


----------



## Brittni (Nov 26, 2008)

Reminds me of the "Hair, Skin, and Nails" pills. I've naturally been blessed with really decent skin... I def agree that lifestyle plays a part - exercise, water intake, hygiene, etc.


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 26, 2008)

If you want something from inside, I'd suggest eat green Olives, instead of taking pills. The more natural the better for the skin.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just take a multi-vitamin...


----------

